# Mysterious Laptop Problem



## bookslover (Jul 13, 2008)

Help!

I'm posting this from my son's computer because, while using my laptop, I got a dialog box warning me that my battery was running low and I should switch to the power cord (in the wall) - except, I *was* plugged into the wall (I never run it on just the battery).

Then, after a few minutes, the computer announced that it was going into "hibernate" mode, and shut down.

How do I fix this (if it's fixable)?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2008)

Is the power cord loose?


----------



## danmpem (Jul 13, 2008)

It could be a few things. The ones that come into my heard are the ac jack in your computer may be broken or your power cable might be bad. Remove the batter and plug in your power cable. Do you get a power light on your laptop?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds like there might be a short in the power cord. I experienced the same thing a few months back. Do you have another cord you can experiment with?


----------



## bookslover (Jul 13, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Is the power cord loose?



No. Checked it.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Sounds like there might be a short in the power cord. I experienced the same thing a few months back. Do you have another cord you can experiment with?



No.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 13, 2008)

danmpem said:


> It could be a few things. The ones that come into my heard are the ac jack in your computer may be broken or your power cable might be bad. Remove the batter and plug in your power cable. Do you get a power light on your laptop?



I'll try that and get back to you.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 13, 2008)

It is likely the power cord. Our associate pastor had an identical problem. There was a problem with the brick in the adapter.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 13, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> It is likely the power cord. Our associate pastor had an identical problem. There was a problem with the brick in the adapter.



Agreed. I've had that problem a couple of times before. If you have a multimeter, you could check the output voltage of the adapter. I'd bet that it is zero.


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 13, 2008)

Is the power adapter brick warm after you have it plugged in for a few minutes?


----------



## bookslover (Jul 14, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Is the power adapter brick warm after you have it plugged in for a few minutes?



By "power adapter brick," I assume you mean that thick square thingy in the middle of the power cord. And, no: after the computer went into "hibernate" mode and shut down, I happened to notice that it was cool, if not cold.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 14, 2008)

bookslover said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > Is the power adapter brick warm after you have it plugged in for a few minutes?
> ...



I'm sorry. I may be stating the obvious, but is the cord properly attached to the power adapter brick?


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes, that's what I meant.

That is your problem. I see this all the time. Go to your local office supply store and see if you can acquire a universal power supply. Make sure you set it to the voltage level that is one higher than what your laptop requires. If it requires say 19.5 volts, use the 20 volts setting, etc, etc.

Or you could order a replacement from the laptop vendor. My view is they are overpriced. 

The only problem I've had with the universal power supplies is the adapters are not always custom fitted to the laptop's design which causes them to come unplugged easily. But if the universal supply gets you back up and running, then you could still use it as a spare if you wanted to go with a vendor provided supply.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ReformedSinner (Jul 14, 2008)

People do not realize that laptop power cords are delicate, and I see people twisting, turning, and using the cords to tie a nod, etc. Don't do that, they do break.

As for the issue. If the power cord is plugged in (to the wall, the 'brick' and the machine) and still not working, it's time for a new cord.

I hope you're still under warranty and if yes quickly call them and get a free replacement. If not, I would still suggest buying the original manufacture cord. For one your power plug is most likely custom made, and other universal adapter is easily lose. For two, the power voltage is specific, setting it to generic number will harm your laptop in the long run (like overheating.)

Don't feel bad. I had to replace my Dell laptop power cord twice. One of the primary reason I am now a faithful Lenovo (ex IBM) laptop user.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 14, 2008)

I didn't notice in any of the troubleshooting steps above if you confirmed that you're getting power to the wall outlet you are plugged into.

It's either:

1. No power to the wall outlet.
2. Bad cord.
3. Bad AC/DC converter.
4. Bad Notebook power supply.

You could probably take the brick to a radio shack and have them test to see if you're getting DC out the other end of the power supply.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 14, 2008)

I had the exact same problem last week.

However my solution might not be so helpful.

I plugged in my laptop. Working away and then it warned me battery was low and was going to hibernate. So... I checked if it was plugged in right. It was. No problem. Just no power light. I unplugged it took it to another room and tried again. Still didn't work. Took it to a third room and same problem. So I gave up and took it back to my room, put it back in the old multi box it had been in and went to call a friend. My cell phone also happened to be out of battery. So I plugged the recharger in next to the computer. Bingo everything worked again. Yay go cell phones.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 14, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Yes, that's what I meant.
> 
> That is your problem. I see this all the time. Go to your local office supply store and see if you can acquire a universal power supply. Make sure you set it to the voltage level that is one higher than what your laptop requires. If it requires say 19.5 volts, use the 20 volts setting, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Getting a new/spare cable is a good idea. I would recommend getting it on ebay, just because, as mentioned above, it is a lot more expensive from any other retailer. The ones on are about $15-20. From anywhere else, they can be up to $150.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 14, 2008)

danmpem said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's what I meant.
> ...



Yes, this is my second power cord to die on me since I got the laptop (Dell) about 5 or 6 years ago. Both cords are from Dell. Based on what you guys are saying, it's too bad I can't just schlep down to my local "power cord store" and get a new one. But, no - that would be too simple...

Guess I'll have to go crawling to Dell, since these things are so Dell-specific. The last (second) one I got cost me $70 or $80. Sheesh.

I should blame Bawb for all this...


----------



## danmpem (Jul 15, 2008)

While Dell's power cable plugs are very unique, they are now made with universal power cables. Just make sure you have the right current/voltage & a power cable that comes with multiple plugs (including the Dell one) and you're all set.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 15, 2008)

danmpem said:


> While Dell's power cable plugs are very unique, they are now made with universal power cables. Just make sure you have the right current/voltage & a power cable that comes with multiple plugs (including the Dell one) and you're all set.



My last Dell (6 months ago) ran on an universal power cable, but would not charge with one. That was what Dell told me. I had a UPC with a Dell "adapter" and it woudl run AC but not charge the Dell.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 15, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > While Dell's power cable plugs are very unique, they are now made with universal power cables. Just make sure you have the right current/voltage & a power cable that comes with multiple plugs (including the Dell one) and you're all set.
> ...



 Hmm, very interesting...


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 15, 2008)

Give me the make, model number, and voltage requirement of the laptop and I'll see if I have any spares laying around in my dead laptop bin to send to ya.


----------



## Reformed Christian (Jul 15, 2008)

Was there a loose nut between the floor and the keyboard? Sometimes that'll do it.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 15, 2008)

Reformed Christian said:


> Was there a loose nut between the floor and the keyboard? Sometimes that'll do it.



No, I'm the only loose nut around my house!


----------



## bookslover (Jul 15, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Give me the make, model number, and voltage requirement of the laptop and I'll see if I have any spares laying around in my dead laptop bin to send to ya.



You must go through a lot of computer power cords! Actually, I think I'm going to use this as an excuse to get a new laptop; as I said, this one's about 6 years old. Thank you for your kind offer, though!


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 16, 2008)

You're certainly welcome. Computers and I/T feed my family. Don't blame you for getting a new computer though. Blessings to you in your search for a new one !


----------



## bookslover (Jul 16, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> You're certainly welcome. Computers and I/T feed my family. Don't blame you for getting a new computer though. Blessings to you in your search for a new one !



Any suggestions, in case I don't go the Dell route again? I don't do anything fancy with it; just general use.


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 16, 2008)

bookslover said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > You're certainly welcome. Computers and I/T feed my family. Don't blame you for getting a new computer though. Blessings to you in your search for a new one !
> ...



I would go with a Gateway. Or a Lenovo. It's a rare day when I get one of these in to fix.


----------

